# Imperial Guard Rough Rider (Converted)



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Hey guys. 
Just thought I'd put up some pictures of my Rough Rider Squad. It is currently 2/5ths painted and I will post some more pictures as it goes on.

Alright, here is my dude with flamer.























































Hope you guys like it!

PS: I wish I had a better camera. Damn low-res!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I see nothing, you have confused me


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Put in the wrong code for the images. Can you see them now?


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I see it all, this pleases me


Nice work mate, I love the Dark Elf Cold Ones, I personally think they're the most beautiful models GW has ever produced (and I don't like any of the rest of the DE range!).


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

How many are you planning on making in total? I do like the cold ones. They're pretty sweet. I think your painting of flesh is pretty good and the blue is rather good. Have some rep but I have to point out that I can see some mould lines on the left arm. I always end up missing a few too and its only when I post a pic that I can see them. Anyway, cudos to you


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

@piemaster: I have 5 in the Squad (minumum for a Rough Rider Squad) at the moment. It consists of 
1 Rider with flamer
1 Rider with Metlagun
2 Riders with Hunting Lance and laspistols
1 "Mogul Kamir" (I used bitz from the Command Squad frame for this guy. He is called Marius).

I wanted to keep in 'theme' with the whole lizard/dragon theme for this squad so hence the melta/flamer.

I will put up pics of my Rough Rider Sergeant later on this week.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

I did a version of this myself but I highly modified the lizards.. nice work man!


----------



## Amoeba Bait (May 31, 2010)

Alright. Heres an update. 

Pictured is the Rough Rider Sergeant Marius. I use the profile and rules of Mogul Kamir for this guy. Later on I'll be posting the fluff for my Guard Army, but basically the Rough Rider Squad is are the remnants of an old Sentinal Squadron, who have had to adapt and continue their lightning war stratagies blla bla bla! :grin:

Without further ado: Rough Rider Sergent Marius



























































































Hope you like them!! k:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Nice I like the paint work on the lizards. I can still see some mold marks on the model, might want to watch out for those. Drill out the barrel on the flamer too.

But great work. Well done, rep to you.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

I really like your painting. It has a gritty appeal to it, and while it is not the best of painting, they are still brilliant  plus rep mate, keep it up!


----------



## davidmumma66 (May 11, 2010)

This is awesome, I saw a similair thing done to play as thunder wolf calv, but guardsmen look better on them, the proportions are better, and it just makes you think about some kinda awesome story to how guardsmen started to ride around on giant attack lizards


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

BASTARD!!! I love these and you beat me to making/painting and posting them. Great work... can't wait to get a start on them now.


----------



## GNOME_NINJA44 (Jun 3, 2010)

Holy crap! About a month ago I was looking at the cold ones and thinking that they would make great rough rider steeds.......

good work!!k:


----------

